# Wal Mart version of Furminator....works?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I was looking at the rack of new gadgets for sale at Wal Mart (many of them the "advertised on TV" type) and saw a furminator knock off for sale for only $10.
I could never justify the furminator price tag--clearly it does not contain $50 worth of technology or materials--so I haven't bought one despite the rave reviews it has gotten on on this site.
Has anyone tried the cheaper brand X I saw today? does it work?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I have seen the Walmart one used and I don't think it works. I have the Furminator and it really does remove the loose under coat.


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 7, 2007)

*A Furminator imitator*
*I never saw one of them.*

*But they say imitation is the best forum of flattery*


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

You can buy it on amazon.com for way cheaper then the pet stores sell...

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FSFNVI/?tag=googhydr-20&hvadid=2348684461&ref=pd_sl_4imqjmry9h_b

and it does work great!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

My friends use the Walmart one on their lab, and they like it a lot. I don't know how it would work on golden fur though.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I got a Furminator on amazon.com for about $30, and it works really well on Mila's short but dense coat. Tia's coat is still pretty sparse, and she isn't shedding at all, so it doesn't do much on her coat.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Elliot's coat is trashed from a knock off furminator...
However, he is groomed frequently and overuse may be the cause...
I was shocked at his coat condition when I saw him a few weeks ago...


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

I bought the one from WalMart and it works fine. I bought the medium size and it works on the goldens and the mini dachshunds.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

From what I learned in grooming school, any rake tool will work. 

Any kind of overuse of a tool whether it be a rake or slicker brush can make your dog bald or patchy if you don't use it right.

SO, basically to me, it just comes down to brand names.


----------

